# where is pop3 connection in sbs2003 exchange



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Exclamation where is sbs 2003 exchange pop connector?
I am busy setting up an exchange server (SBS2003)
i want to use pop accounts from various servers to come into their one mailbox.

i have another server setup that is running (i didnt do the job as i am not clued up with exchange,but trying to learn)

so i know my working server is using pop accounts from another hosting company.
so i looked there to compare notes.

so i went to start / server manager / internet email / manage pop3 email / open pop3 manager
and looked inside and nothing is configured.

so i went to exchange manager / connectors and there is nothing there either.
where do i set up user pop3 accounts...like if i have a user [email protected]
where do i setup his pop3 details...if it doesnt in fact use the sbs pop connector???

any info please


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I would suggest a third party tool. This has alot of good listings.

http://slipstick.com/exs/popconnect.asp

You may want to look on the first server to see what tool may have been loaded because they probably went 3rd party.


----------

